# *Quintin William Birth Story*



## QuintinsMommy

so I wanted this baby out! 

*Wednesday*
I was soft, and 1 cm dilated, doctor guess was I would have him by the time the weekend was over.

*Friday*
I walked around,bounce on my birthing ball, drank RLT and had spicy food! and birthday cake

*Saturday *
9:00 am - Woke up to tell my mom I bet I wont be having the baby today, so I walked over to my computer, msged her, walked back to my bed and *gush*
I wasn't sure what just happened, so I was going to walk back to the computer to msg my mom again then I had another big gush so I called my mom

10:30 am - at the hospital, still only 1cm dilated

nothing was happening I didn't have any contractions ALL DAY LONG.

8:00 pm- little pains, walked around the hospital, my brother,his girlfriend and my dad come to see me, they were high! they smoked weed before seeing me! and my dad kept making fun of how fat I've gotten even tho I was having contractions! :cry::cry:

11:00 pm - said goodbye to family members, went back to my room. The contractions slowed down so I decided to try to get some sleep . My mom slept in a chair, but the doctor came in and checked that I was still only 1-2 cm dilated:cry:


*Sunday*

12:30 - Woke up with the contractions alot stronger and closer together. walked around, tried to breath.. got check 2-3 cm.

2:00 I asked what kind of pain relief I could have, they told me morphine and its just a needle in my bum! they had to give me an IV too for antibiotics because my water has been broken for so long. My nurse came in and asked if the student nurse can "try to do my IV" and I'm like "what...try? that doesn't sound too good" so I let her anyway:dohh: she was super shaking! blood went ever were it took 2 other nurses to clean it all up! :haha: so I got the morphine in my butt after that, needle was just a little pinch. 

then I was dead asleep , I would wake up and be able to breathe throw contractions. 

8:00 - A new doctor came in checked and said I was 3 cm dilated still :nope: so he decided to induce me with oxytocin I was nervous cause I heard it could bring more painful contractions. they had to put a heart rate and contraction monitor on me so I could no longer walk around. My mom left the room to meet with some of my family members in the waiting room.

I was in and out of sleep, waking up during my contractions..

this point I have no idea what time it was, My contractions were very painful, it was hard to keep breathing during them. I asked for my mom, My nurse asked if I wanted a epidural, I said yes and shes like " okay I will hurry up and find the doctor" 

before I knew it, the doctor came, I got sat up, I was sooo nervous the epidural was going to hurt,They gave me a pillow to hold onto and started to clean my back.I was crying very hard at this point and I had make up everywhere:dohh: My mom was wiping my face down. The doctor numbed my back and then I felt the needle go in, but It didn't hurt at all!
my mom was feeling sick and had to leave the room.:nope:

then my legs felt warm and numb. They checked and I was 8 cm! 

I closed my eyes for what seems like 2 mins and I opened them and felt like I needed to poop:blush: so I told the nurse and shes like "no, you won't poop thats the baby moving down" so.. I waited the next nurse I told her "I'm really scared I think I might poop" she told me the same thing, so I asked for my mom and I told her "I'm going to poop and no one will listen to me" :haha:

so the nurse came and checked me, and I was 10 cm dilated and ready to push!

this was time to push, my mom at one side of me and a nurse down below! 
I had to grab my legs and hold my breath and push like I was taking the biggest poop ever! ( I wasn't I asked) 
It was soo hard, I felt like I couldn't do it, I asked how long will I be pushing for , and shes like I can see his head not long

the doctor came in, and I kept pushing, I was crying so hard...the Nurse asked what was wrong, and why I was crying and I said I didn't know LOL

soon my mom told me he had dark hair, and I kept pushing, and I was screaming that " its hurts it hurts" the nurse asked me "where does it hurt?"
i screamed "my downstairs!!" my mom started laughing. 
the doctor came in and had to cut me:nope: He was almost out but I felt soo tired
his head came out but only to his eyebrows:dohh: and I had to wait to the next contractions to push him out
2 pushes later and the put my baby on me and he peed and pooed everywhere :haha: at this point I felt so emotional I was screaming "I LOVE HIM I LOVE HIM " my mom was like "i know i know" :dohh:
he wasn't crying and I asked over and over if he was okay and they told me he was fine

he was weighed 8 pounds 15 inch,:thumbup: 21 inches long

while they cleaned him I delivered the placenta, which felt like warm goo or something:sick::sick:
they stitched me back up, 4 stitches.
they handed me my baby :cloud9::cloud9:

the then told me it was 1:42pm!

From the time I was induced and to when he was born was only like 5-6 hours 

I was in the hospital for 24 hours after that and i had this real mean nurse:cry:

one of the mean things she did was I woke up at 6 feed Quintin,changed him, and I went back to sleep... at 6:30 she woke me up and asked me when the last time I changed him was, I wasn't sure because I just woke up:shrug: she told me "I HAD to wake up and look after my kid"
I asked her what time it was and she said 6:30, I was like "I JUST fed him and changed him!" god she was a cow.

thanks for reading!


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun :D you did well! sorry that nurse was a bitch :growlmad:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

She was! I was warned that the hospital in my area has some real bitches for nurse tho, I'm lucky I only got one bitch and the rest were wonderful


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: good! its better to have nice midwives :D makes you feel better x x


----------



## flutterbywing

Awww was nearly in tears about you shouting I LOVE HIM so sweet, grrr to the stupid nurse though!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

it gets me in tears everytime I think about the 1st time I saw him:cloud9:


----------



## Love Bunny

Waahooo! Talk about tempting fate!! Well done babe :D love it xxx


----------



## KA92

awww amazing story...makes me think labours not too bad :thumbup:

sorry the nurse was a cow, shoulda told her to shut it hes your baby! 

:hugs:
x


----------



## dontworry

Wow, congratulations on your little boy! I'm so happy he's healthy and that you were blessed with only one bitchy nurse, lol. Does the cutting hurt at all when he was coming out? I mean afterward when you're not numb anymore.  I can't believe your brother and them were high when they came to see you! So mean... :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*KA92* I think I'm lucky to have such a good labour.

*Dontworry* I barely felt when they cut me, they numbed that area. A few days later my stitches were super sore. I had them taken out on friday and its still sore down there but not as bad. I can't believe my brother and father would come high , My brother hasn't bothered to call or ask how I am or Quintin, He only saw quintin for a couple mins on sunday when he was born


----------



## dontworry

That's horrible! I couldn't imagine my family coming to see me while high. Tbh, I'm wary about having my OH's dad there, because I know he'll be high (he grows/smokes medical pot... a lot). I'm so freaked out by the cutting thing... I'm not even sure where they cut you exactly but I have an idea. I'm too scared to look it up! lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

dontworry said:


> That's horrible! I couldn't imagine my family coming to see me while high. Tbh, I'm wary about having my OH's dad there, because I know he'll be high (he grows/smokes medical pot... a lot). I'm so freaked out by the cutting thing... I'm not even sure where they cut you exactly but I have an idea. I'm too scared to look it up! lol

I was so scared to be cut, it wasn't as bad as I thought, I can tell you where they cut if you want to know

Spoiler
in-between your lady hole and your bum hole:haha::haha:


----------



## dontworry

I read it... now I'm even more scared! I got chills!


----------



## ~RedLily~

congrats! glad you had quite a good labour


----------



## trashit

aww i feel so soppy, i almost cried at the i love you bit, and then when you said 'it makes me so happy thinking of the first time i saw him' aww! Sorry you had a bitch hun :hugs: but so glad it all went good for you xx


----------



## Jas029

Aww!!
Finally I've been waiting ages for this! :haha:

Now you need to post more pictures of him :winkwink:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

here he is today:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







QUINTIN1WEEK.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jas029

Oh I didn't expect that to work! I should try that more often :haha:

Anyway he's absolutely adorable congrats hun :cloud9:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thank you, lol 
hes got a bumchin like his dad!
FOBs family told me "you son having his father chin isn't any proof that he really is the father" 
I was like "my son looking like his dad isn't proof?" wth.


----------



## Jas029

:dohh:
Some people I swear..


----------



## TattiesMum

Awwww :hugs: You did so well :D and he is absolutely adorable Hon - and so BIG!!!

Huge congratulations Sweetie :hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Well done hun. Got goosebumps reading your story :hugs: xoxo


----------



## cupcake

congrats hun!


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations xx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Awh, congrats hun! Grr, stupid bitch nurse :( He's so CUTE!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thank you everyone:)


----------



## sambam

well done sweetie :) xxx


----------



## shelx

congratulations chick hes a wee cutie
he looks loads like u i think
hes so handsome :) x


----------



## dizzy65

awe congrats, sorry about the mean nurse thou that sucks :hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

shelx said:


> congratulations chick hes a wee cutie
> he looks loads like u i think
> hes so handsome :) x

i think so too


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## Lind3e

Congrats! You must be so proud!:flower: Birth stories always make me cry I can't wait for my LO :cloud9: xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Awww congrats babe!!!


----------



## 21Rach

congratz xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thank you:)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations! He's lovely :) 

Shame about the bitchy nurse! And some of your fam turning up stoned!

xoxox


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Congratulations! He's lovely :)
> 
> Shame about the bitchy nurse! And some of your fam turning up stoned!
> 
> xoxox

yep, my family still hasn't said sorry:growlmad:


----------



## Ginaerhol

congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

<3 decided to re-read this, and have a little happy cry :haha:


----------



## Phantom

QuintinsMommy said:


> She was! I was warned that the hospital in my area has some real bitches for nurse tho, I'm lucky I only got one bitch and the rest were wonderful

Nursing staff in Ontario is really hurting.

I love the name you picked. It's one of my top picks. Congrats, he is so cute!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

QuintinsMommy said:


> <3 decided to re-read this, and have a little happy cry :haha:

I did this with Olivia's birth story as well. It gets me all choked up. :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i know, lol god i was crying like a baby haha,


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> <3 decided to re-read this, and have a little happy cry :haha:
> 
> I did this with Olivia's birth story as well. It gets me all choked up. :haha:Click to expand...

no reason for the nurse to say the things she did to me tho.:cry: always makes me sad, i feel like it ruined my 1st night with my son


----------

